# Dexter the cat is in love with Bandit the betta.



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

This is how Dex spends half a day. He ignores the other tanks and just stares at Bandit for hours.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..how adorable..that is soo sweet


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awww... silly kitty


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww thats so cute!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Squeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

lol very cute cat. did you place a cushion right in front of that particular tank so he can spend half his day there?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What a dreamy cute face!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

nel3 said:


> lol very cute cat. did you place a cushion right in front of that particular tank so he can spend half his day there?


That's the arm of the couch.

I tape the cover on the tank in case he thinks Bandit looks delicious, lol.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> That's the arm of the couch.
> 
> I tape the cover on the tank in case he thinks Bandit looks delicious, lol.


Looks like he's settled nicely on the couch as it is. I'd be too afraid to get a pet cat even if I had the extra space where i live. Cats can cause some compatibility issues, I wouldn't want risk it myself. It's not the fish so much for me but the gecko. The fish are irreplaceable but they don't cost too much to replace when the time comes. The gecko on the other hand can live to 20yrs and cost a minimum 50 dollar depending where you get it ie a store or breeder.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG that's cute, I love Dex's perpetual bed head it just makes him look like a laid back cat! :3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Lmao


----------

